# new man



## LEDZEPP (Jan 17, 2009)

hi guys , i just joined so be gentle.
im on my way tomorrow to hopefully buy my first TT, its a 225,,brilliant black,,red leather,, 2004,,36k, and priced at £12,400...... ive looked at a few, but seem to have quite high mileage, but suppose that reflects in the prices,,,,,, 
this one though sounds very nice,,,,,,,, does this sound about right price,...... thanks...... alan


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum sounds nice.


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

Hello and welcome mate
cheers
jon


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

welcome to the club


----------



## LEDZEPP (Jan 17, 2009)

THANKS for welcome, is it ok to ask lots of questions?
im a spanner man of thirty years, but believe me im still learning,, they dint make them like they used to!!!! ha


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

fire away with questions ;-)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome you will be wanting to join the TTOC then www.ttoc.co.uk :wink:


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum 8)


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. Don't forget to check out the Events section for up and coming Events!


----------



## MartinP (Jan 11, 2009)

Welcome, and good taste in music I see...


----------



## LEDZEPP (Jan 17, 2009)

hiya martp, yeah i dont listen to much else really.......... well guys,ive only gone and bought a brilliant black 225 tt, havent i!!!!!!!,,,,, pick it up on tuesday, cant wait to drive it back from south yorkshire( its actualy my wifes,but she dearnt drive on motorways)ha ha ha


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Welcome to the TT Forum aka the 'Stairway To Heaven'


----------



## GreekTT (Jan 5, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

LEDZEPP said:


> THANKS for welcome, is it ok to ask lots of questions?
> im a spanner man of thirty years, but believe me im still learning,, they dint make them like they used to!!!! ha


 tell you what mate, put away your spanners and get out your lap top !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, don't forget to put up some pics


----------

